# Pole saws



## zxcvbob

I just got back from Sioux Falls, doing ice storm cleanup. I didn't even know there were any trees in the Dakotas, but there are lots of them... they just are all broken. I got to use a telescoping power pruner (Stihl HT-something) for the first time and man is that thing handy. WANT!! So I started looking to buy one of my own, and what brand/model to get? Stihl HT101 or HT131, or Echo PT266, or a Husqvarna or Shindiawa... and I've about decided a *Jameson manual pole saw* will do 90% of what I want, and will cut cleaner and reach higher. It's just not as fast for big jobs. For that last 10% that I can't do with a manual saw, I'm sure someone around here rents Stihl pole saws. Is that a reasonable analysis?

How high can a Jameson pole reach, and is that the right brand to be looking at? I need to prune a too tall apple tree, help some neighbors with high broken limbs, and some day I want to cut down the big silver maple in my back yard and the only way to safely do that myself is to start at the top -- as high as I can get. Maybe 30' to 35'.

_ETA: Here's another one I found: http://polesawdirect.com/27polesaw.html_


----------



## Philbert

STIHL sells their telescoping powered, pole saw. The big advantages of that model is that: it is one piece; and that you can adjust it to any length in between. The disadvantage is that it is a little bit long when fully collapsed, so it does not fit into smaller vehicles.

The STIHL 'Kombi' system offers similar motors, but uses fixed length pole sections. You can combine poles to essentially the same length, but only in fixed length increments. So it is possible that one section will be 'too shor't and two sections will be 'too long' (_Goldilocks does tree work_) to get 'just the right length'.

Price for each (with extensions) is in the same ball park. The Kombi motors can also be used with a variety of other trimmers, edgers, etc., if that is of value to you.

For manual pole saws the stiffness of the poles is important for control. I have a 14 foot, telescoping Corona pruner for stuff around the house. I have used Jameson sectional fiberglass poles up to 20 feet total length - they reach, but are quite unwieldy at this length. Choose a high quality saw blade so that you minimize the time spent cutting. I like the pole saw blades with a hook on the tip, which reduces the chance of the blade being pulled too far out of the cut.

Philbert


----------



## imalogger

*Silky pole saw*

I bought myself a 21 foot silky pole saw a couple weeks ago. I should have bought it years ago. The thing cuts really well. They are not cheap but then again it seems like you usually get what ya pay for. The pole does flex some when extended to the max, but I'd rather deal with a lil bit of flex than have one so massive I couldn't lift it..


----------



## zxcvbob

I've just about decided on one of these: ATSS Tree Saw Pole Pruner TSPL30NC

Not sure whether to get it with the lopping pruner or without. I just got my tax refund, so will probably splurge and get the whole package plus one spare pole section.


----------



## Philbert

zxcvbob said:


> I've just about decided on one of these . . . Not sure whether to get it with the lopping pruner or without.



Snap pruners are very handy for smaller branches.

I have their 'ergonomic handle' on one of my snow shovels - a little hard to get it tight enough to hold without slipping. I had to fabricate an additional washer to get it tight enough, but a turn or two of hockey tape around the pole where the handle grips it might do the trick too.

Philbert


----------



## palbin

I have a Stihl HT 131 - one have to learn "its features" -
where it cuts easily and/or precise and where it doesn't -
having done that it is a great accessory - albeit, as ment-
ioned, very long even when "folded" to minimum size ... .


----------



## magictoad

Philbert said:


> STIHL sells their telescoping powered, pole saw. The big advantages of that model is that: it is one piece; and that you can adjust it to any length in between. The disadvantage is that it is a little bit long when fully collapsed, so it does not fit into smaller vehicles.
> 
> The STIHL 'Kombi' system offers similar motors, but uses fixed length pole sections. You can combine poles to essentially the same length, but only in fixed length increments. So it is possible that one section will be 'too shor't and two sections will be 'too long' (_Goldilocks does tree work_) to get 'just the right length'.
> 
> Price for each (with extensions) is in the same ball park. The Kombi motors can also be used with a variety of other trimmers, edgers, etc., if that is of value to you.
> 
> For manual pole saws the stiffness of the poles is important for control. I have a 14 foot, telescoping Corona pruner for stuff around the house. I have used Jameson sectional fiberglass poles up to 20 feet total length - they reach, but are quite unwieldy at this length. Choose a high quality saw blade so that you minimize the time spent cutting. I like the pole saw blades with a hook on the tip, which reduces the chance of the blade being pulled too far out of the cut.
> 
> Philbert



Stihl only recommends you use One extention pole on the Kombi system.


----------



## Philbert

magictoad said:


> Stihl only recommends you use One extention pole on the Kombi system.



What is the total length of a Kombi motor, the pruning saw, and an extension (this is what I meant by 'two sections', one being the pole pruner, and one being the extension pole), compared to the telescoping saw fully extended? .

US website lists 'shaft length' 7'6" to 11'6" on the telescoping pruners, and 3 feet for the Kombi extension, but no info on the motor or pole pruner sections.

I don't have my notes any more, but I think that when I tested the patience of my STIHL dealer a year or two ago, playing with all his stuff in the showroom, that the total, assembled lengths from motor end to tip of the guide bar were 'pretty close'. Anybody got the numbers?

Philbert


----------



## magictoad

Philbert said:


> What is the total length of a Kombi motor, the pruning saw, and an extension (this is what I meant by 'two sections', one being the pole pruner, and one being the extension pole), compared to the telescoping saw fully extended? .
> 
> US website lists 'shaft length' 7'6" to 11'6" on the telescoping pruners, and 3 feet for the Kombi extension, but no info on the motor or pole pruner sections.
> 
> I don't have my notes any more, but I think that when I tested the patience of my STIHL dealer a year or two ago, playing with all his stuff in the showroom, that the total, assembled lengths from motor end to tip of the guide bar were 'pretty close'. Anybody got the numbers?
> 
> Philbert



Kombi engine unit would be in the region of 36", extention as you say 36" plus the pole for the chain head say 36"ish and the saw head itself.

I did run two extentions some years ago:redface: and the power head did not like it one bit, plus the extentions were steel tube in those days making for a very heavy pole with a surprising amount of flex which the power head disliked intensely:redface::redface:, I see they are alloy tubes now.
One other point is do not drop the power head out of a tree, gravity always makes the engine land first :redface::redface::redface:


----------



## Philbert

magictoad said:


> One other point is do not drop the power head out of a tree, gravity always makes the engine land first



Miight be magnets in the motor?

Philbert


----------



## palbin

magictoad said:


> ... gravity always makes the engine land first ...



I think gravity accelerate everything equally much/fast  ... . 
Although I still belive in that the engine lands first ... .


----------



## magictoad

palbin said:


> I think gravity accelerate everything equally much/fast  ... .
> Although I still belive in that the engine lands first ... .



I agree, and when the engine contacts mother Earth all parts want to flatten out :redface:, and the Stihl dealer :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: and says thank you for your trade call again soon:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## palbin

magictoad said:


> I agree, and when the engine contacts mother Earth all parts want to flatten out :redface:, and the Stihl dealer :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: and says thank you for your trade call again soon:hmm3grin2orange:



My HT 131 have had some dents - lost some of its plastic cover - but 
stihl runs great - although it has aquired a bit of a strange "extra met-
allic sound" sometimes - insallah   ... .

Do I understand it correctly that you have attached a second pole to 
such a saw???? I have realized that one can "rest" the saw on high 
stems (tree off springs (or whatever they are called in English)) - but
besides from such applications it seems to my imagination that a sec-
ond attached pole would make saw unmanagable ... .


----------



## Philbert

palbin said:


> Do I understand it correctly that you have attached a second pole t
> such a saw????



Not on the telescoping pole saws, but on the sectional pole saws. There is an extension pole that you can use to add a fixed length. Part of the Kombi system.

Philbert


----------



## Jlhotstick3

I have both, a Jameson pole saw and a ht 131 and love them both. The 101 has decent amt more of power than the 101 , but they both get heavy ( I have a 101 at work). Jameson is a great brand and will go as high as you have sticks for, but think if the blade gets stuck at 30 feet lol have fun.


----------



## zxcvbob

I ordered a Jameson kit that has two 6' pole sections, a saw, and a pruner (FG-6PKG-1). Also ordered a 8' pole section and a spare 16 inch "Barracuda" saw blade. If 20' isn't enough, I can buy another pole section, or rig up something ridiculous using steel tubing. (20' is probably plenty)


----------



## jeff phillips

zxcvbob said:


> I've just about decided on one of these: ATSS Tree Saw Pole Pruner TSPL30NC
> 
> Not sure whether to get it with the lopping pruner or without. I just got my tax refund, so will probably splurge and get the whole package plus one spare pole section.





zxcvbob said:


> I've just about decided on one of these: ATSS Tree Saw Pole Pruner TSPL30NC
> 
> Not sure whether to get it with the lopping pruner or without. I just got my tax refund, so will probably splurge and get the whole package plus one spare pole section.


----------



## 1Alpha1

With a Stihl HT-131, it's wise to take breaks every 15-20 min. or so. It can get heavy and cumbersome. 

That, and constantly looking upwards can get to be a bit disorienting at times.


----------



## Icedogs28

Got my father in law a Stihl HT56c-e for Christmas. He loves it. Cuts great, has a long reach, and breaks down so it fits in a short bed truck or even a small car. Not bad for $350


----------



## midwestguy1

I bought Stihl HT 133 this sept. Can't wait to sell it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman

I found a used Shindaiwa years ago for $125. It has been very reliable. It is a fixed length. Works well but I can see where an adjustable pole length would be a good option to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

midwestguy1 said:


> I bought Stihl HT 133 this sept. Can't wait to sell it.


Specifics?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## Mike_C

Any opinions on the Jameson saw vs the American tree service supply saw?
http://www.americantreeservicesupply.com/product/ATSS200913TPS30
I have a Stihl ht-101 that I got for $175 used and it’s great but I need a really long manual saw. I love Silky saws but I need something longer and hopefully less expensive. 
It would be amazing if the silky blades fit either of these but that’s a long shot!


----------



## 1Alpha1

midwestguy1 said:


> I bought Stihl HT 133 this sept. Can't wait to sell it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Why do you want to sell it?

Details!


----------



## c5rulz

I have an Echo pole saw, runs great.

One word of caution with any pole saw and this to NEVER take a large limb off with a single cut by the trunk. The larger the limb, the greater weight of the branch and it multiplies the probability of pinching the blade. When that happens the branch will swing down and bend the drive shaft of the pole saw. (very bad)

Cut off large limbs in 1/3rds so the above does not happen.


----------



## Cope1024

I bought a NOS Echo PPT265S last year. It telescopes, but it's not as long as I wanted, so I bought an extension tube for it. Gets heavy in my 70 year old arms when fully extended, and when you reach straight up with it you really need a helper supporting you. Does a good job though. I saw a tree crew using one on the ground instead of their small saw to cut limbs up.


----------



## Cycledude

I have used the regular Stihl extendable pole saw, wow it gets heavy quick when extended, it didn’t seem to start very well and I hate the crazy Stihl fuel caps .
Used a Echo extendable pole saw, yes it’s heavy when extended about like the Stihl but wow it never took more than one or two pulls to start, the regular fuel caps worked fine.
Used a Stihl combi system for one day and that’s what I plan on buying someday, it will easily reach 10 feet without any extension which is usually plenty for my use, like others have said it very easily breaks down to be hauled in a vehicle, it starts on the first pull every time ! about the only drawback I can think of is those stupid Stihl fuel caps, it’s plenty light enough for my use, overall I was very impressed !


----------



## Philbert

Cycledude said:


> Used a Stihl combi system . . . that’s what I plan on buying someday . . .starts on the first pull every time!


Should be the same motors on the Kombi and dedicated-purpose units.

Philbert


----------



## Cycledude

Philbert said:


> Should be the same motors on the Kombi and dedicated-purpose units.
> 
> Philbert



Definitely not the same motors.


----------



## Philbert

Cycledude said:


> Definitely not the same motors.



Should be, for the same size. Unless you were comparing models made in different years.



Philbert


----------



## Cycledude

Yes different years, the combi was brand new and what Stihl calls a four mix or something like that, it was much easier to start than the older regular 2 stroke pole saw, guess I just don’t like stuff that doesn’t start real easy


----------



## abbott295

Does anyone know for sure if there is any difference, quality-wise, in the various brands that interchange on a wide variety of makes? Like craftsman, Ryobi, Toro, Poulan? Or are they all built the same and just labeled differently? 

Another way of phrasing the question is, are there some that are actually worth paying more to get?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## JTM

Just picked this up today. PP800 w/PS80 saw. Hope it works for me.


----------



## Cycledude

What is a pp800 ?


----------



## JTM

Cycledude said:


> What is a pp800 ?


Click on the pic and enlarge it. Look above the window.


----------



## Cycledude

Already tried that and still don’t know, must be a secret.


----------



## JTM

It’s a Stihl pole saw.


----------



## Cycledude

JTM said:


> View attachment 639825
> Just picked this up today. PP800 w/PS80 saw. Hope it works for me.



https://www.stihlusa.com/products/pole-pruners/professional-pole-pruners/pp800/


----------

